# WPA Supplicant - authentication failure x_x

## divago

hi all

i got a little annoying problem

i currently connect to a home wlan (created by a netgear router) using a WEP encryption, with an hexadecimal passphrase

due to security issue with WEP encruption, i had to move to more secure WPA-PSK;

so i connected via eth0 to router interface, changed settings and set WPA.

now, i need to change configuration in /etc/conf.d/net to connect to wpa-psk secured wireless... and this does'nt work... it says me

"wlan0 does not support setting keys" 0.o

this is the conf.d/net i currently (with WEP) use

```

 modules_wlan0=( "iwconfig")

 wpa_supplicant_eth0="-Dwired" # For generic wired

 wpa_timeout_wlan0=60

# WLAN

 essid_wlan0="any"

 preferred_aps=( "Uairless" "Alice-00467134" "Uairless-di-Fastuebb" )

 associate_order_wlan0="any"

mode_wlan0="managed"

channel_wlan0="11"

```

and then

```

 key_Uairless="10-digit hex password"

 config_Uairless=( "dhcp" )

 dhcpcd_Uairless="-t 5"

```

and this is working fine; i'm currently connected to the wireless and all is working fine

after change to WPA-PSK i used this configuration (pretty similar, little differences)

```

 key_Uairless="s:10-digit ASCII password"

 config_Uairless=( "dhcp" )

 dhcpcd_Uairless="-t 5"

```

the only difference is the key because a) it's changed and b) it's ASCII (so i used the "s:" before the password)

BUT that's does'nt work

it refuse connections saying

```
Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :

    invalid argument "XXXXXXXX".

 *   wlan0 does not support setting keys

```

btw, this sound very odd to me, 'cause i'm used to connect to my parents WPA-PSK protected wireless using the following configuration:

```
# Casa di Mamma e Papa: "Alice-00467134"

 key_Alice_00467134="s:13-digit ASCII password"

 config_Alice_00467134=( "dhcp" )

 dhcpcd_Alice_00467134="-t 5 -N"

```

where's the problem??

there is something i miss, like a configuration file here or there???

ps:

this is the complete /etc/conf.d/net file

password are, of course, not reported  :Smile: 

i use eth0 in wpa_supplicant while at work

```

 modules_eth0=( "wpa_supplicant")

 modules_wlan0=( "iwconfig")

#modules_wlan0=( "wpa_supplicant")

 wpa_supplicant_eth0="-Dwired" # For generic wired

#wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext" # For generic wireless

#wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dmadwifi" # For Atheros based cards

 wpa_timeout_wlan0=60

#preup () { 

#if [[ ${IFACE} == "wlan0" ]]; then 

#rfkill unblock all 

#fi 

#}

# ETH0

 config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

 dhcpcd_eth0="-N"

# WLAN

 essid_wlan0="any"

 preferred_aps=( "Uairless" "Alice-00467134" "Uairless-di-Fastuebb" )

 associate_order_wlan0="any"

#essid_wlan0="Uairless"

#essid_wlan0="Uairless_di_Fastuebb"

#essid_wlan0="Alice-00467134" 

mode_wlan0="managed"

channel_wlan0="11"

# Fortezza delle Scienze: "Uairless"

 key_Uairless="HHHHHHHHHH"

 config_Uairless=( "dhcp" )

 dhcpcd_Uairless="-t 5"

# Casa di Mamma e Papa: "Alice-00467134"

 key_Alice_00467134="s:AAAAAAAAAAAAA"

 config_Alice_00467134=( "dhcp" )

 dhcpcd_Alice_00467134="-t 5 -N"

# Fortezza delle Scienze: "Uairless-di-Fastuebb"

 key_Uairless_di_Fastuebb="s:BBBBBBBBBBBBB"

 config_Uairless_di_Fastuebb=( "dhcp" )

 dhcpcd_Uairless_di_Fastuebb="-t 5 -N"
```

Last edited by divago on Wed Mar 02, 2011 10:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## divago

Edit

after searching for documentation here i tried configure network with wpa_supplicant

so i edited /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf file in this way:

```
ap_scan=1

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=root

network={

        ssid="Uairless"

        key_mgmt=NONE

        wep_key0="10-digit hex password"

        wep_tx_keyidx=0

        priority=5

        auth_alg=SHARED

        }

network={

        ssid="Uairless-di-Fastuebb"

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

        psk="13-digit ASCII password"

        priority=2

        }

```

and also edited /etc/conf.d/net in this way

```

 modules_wlan0=( "wpa_supplicant")

 wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext" # For generic wireless

#wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dmadwifi" # For Atheros based cards

 wpa_timeout_wlan0=60

# WLAN

 essid_wlan0="any"

 preferred_aps=( "Uairless" "Uairless-di-Fastuebb" )

 associate_order_wlan0="any"

mode_wlan0="managed"

channel_wlan0="11"

 config_Uairless=( "dhcp" )

 dhcpcd_Uairless="-t 5"

 config_Uairless_di_Fastuebb=( "dhcp" )

 dhcpcd_Uairless_di_Fastuebb="-t 5 -N"
```

btw now it's not connecting anymore

i tried both wpa_supplicant configuration (-Dwext and -Dmadwifi driver) but does'nt work either...

where's the problem then? i suppose i need to restart wpa_supplicant too but i found no /etc/init.d scritp for wpa_supplicant so i suppose it automatically stop and start again while i restart network...

Edit 2

now i changed back to the original configuration and wireless does'nt connect anymore O.O

wtf???

x_x

i could post only using NM to connect to wireless (of course NM will connect, and also Android phone connect without problem...)

----------

## cach0rr0

for starters, go ahead and nuke networkmanager, comment out your network settings, let's get this to a completely virgin setup, start from the beginning, process of elimination

since i am lazy, i will copy and paste from something else I've typed:

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> -emerge wpa_supplicant, at least version 0.7.3
> 
> -emerge dhcpcd at a minimum 5.2.7 (version 4 of dhcpcd does not work with more recent kernels due to a change in the kernel's handle of carrier signals or something)
> ...

 

If you get errors at any of these steps, please post them, as they will tell us what piece is missing.

note: just a small tidbit from your previous post, -Dmadwifi is only if you're using the madwifi drivers - you aren't. You should be using either -D wext or -D nl80211

----------

## divago

ok so i need to upgrade wpa_supplicant and dhcpcd (hope this doens't rise trouble to the 802.11 authentication in work network x_x )

when emerge will be finished, i'll do some tests then  :Smile: 

but why ath5k as a module and not built in? i compiled built-in and wrk fine with other wep wireless plus woek fine with NM (so i suppose is just a configuration issue...)

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

> note: just a small tidbit from your previous post, -Dmadwifi is only if you're using the madwifi drivers - you aren't. You should be using either -D wext or -D nl80211

 ah ok. wrong driver then

i used madwifi 'cause i read it in some online documents

ps: i DON'T use NM and also i dislike it, but sometime using a quick-and-dirty graphical daemon to connect is easiest when you go around and connect to first available network...

----------

## divago

Ok i did it and... still not working  :Sad: 

```
# wpa_supplicant -Dwext -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

Trying to associate with 00:1d:8b:47:88:a8 (SSID='Uairless-di-Fastuebb' freq=2462 MHz)

Authentication with 00:1d:8b:47:88:a8 timed out.

Trying to associate with 00:1d:8b:49:2d:60 (SSID='FASTWEB-1-001D8B492D60' freq=2437 MHz)

Authentication with 00:1d:8b:49:2d:60 timed out.

Trying to associate with 00:1d:8b:49:2d:60 (SSID='FASTWEB-1-001D8B492D60' freq=2437 MHz)

Authentication with 00:1d:8b:49:2d:60 timed out.

Trying to associate with 00:1d:8b:47:88:a8 (SSID='Uairless-di-Fastuebb' freq=2462 MHz)

Authentication with 00:1d:8b:47:88:a8 timed out.

Trying to associate with 5c:33:8e:0f:85:a4 (SSID='Alice-35898276' freq=2412 MHz)

Associated with 5c:33:8e:0f:85:a4

CTRL-EVENT-EAP-STARTED EAP authentication started

CTRL-EVENT-EAP-FAILURE EAP authentication failed

Authentication with 5c:33:8e:0f:85:a4 timed out.

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00 reason=0

```

The wireless i need to connect is the FIRST ONE (00:1d:8b:47:88:a8 (SSID='Uairless-di-Fastuebb' freq=2462 MHz))

and does'nt connect

oh and i also tried with different driver:

```
# wpa_supplicant -Dnl80211 -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

[cut]

Trying to authenticate with 00:1d:8b:47:88:a8 (SSID='Uairless-di-Fastuebb' freq=2462 MHz)

Trying to associate with 00:1d:8b:47:88:a8 (SSID='Uairless-di-Fastuebb' freq=2462 MHz)

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00 reason=3

[cut]

```

then, to read here and post again i (tried to) start again net.wlan0:

```
# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

 *   Trying to force preferred in case they are hidden

 *   Failed to associate with any preferred access points on wlan0

 *   Failed to configure wireless for wlan0                                                            [ !! ]
```

O.O

why now i can't connect???

(i had to stop net.wlan0 and start NM to connect and write here  :Sad:  )

----------

## cach0rr0

 *divago wrote:*   

> ok so i need to upgrade wpa_supplicant and dhcpcd (hope this doens't rise trouble to the 802.11 authentication in work network x_x )
> 
> when emerge will be finished, i'll do some tests then 
> 
> but why ath5k as a module and not built in? i compiled built-in and wrk fine with other wep wireless plus woek fine with NM 
> ...

 

module is normally best for things like wireless drivers, because there are times you want to pass specific arguments when you load the module - if it's a built-in, you have to do this with a kernel command-line setting. For example, on my iwlagn machine, Wireless-N is very unreliable, however this driver supports disabling Wireless-N. So I can do modprobe iwlagn 11n_disable=y and have it just run in B/G mode. Maybe you want to play with aircrack-ng, and to do so you need to load the ath5k driver with specific parameters in order to make it enter "promiscuous mode". 

 *divago wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ps: i DON'T use NM and also i dislike it, but sometime using a quick-and-dirty graphical daemon to connect is easiest when you go around and connect to first available network...

 

if you want something a bit more "lean", check out wicd - it is what i normally use. 

However in this case, if you look at wpa_supplicant, it is still failing to authenticate to the AP - I honestly do not have an immediate answer, it is not obvious to me from the output. I guess my first suggestion would be to make your wpa_supplicant.conf as minimal as possible when you're running it from the command-line (or just make a new file, wifitest.conf, and do -c /path/to/wifitest.conf when you manually run wpa_supplicant). For example, remove the control group stuff, remove the essid scanning stuff. 

Make your wifitest.conf look like:

```

 network={

        ssid="example"

        scan_ssid=1

        key_mgmt=NONE

        wep_tx_keyidx=0

        wep_key0=42FEEDDEAFBABEDEAFBEEFAA55

     }

```

Note the key is not quoted. Quotes == string, no quotes == hex. 

Also, you said you wish to connect to "Uairless-di-Fastuebb", however from your .conf that looks to be the *second* one, and also appears to be using WPA and not WEP. 

For WPA, all you should need is this:

```

network={

ssid="crackme"

scan_ssid=1

key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

psk="mypassword"

}

```

Until we can get the right settings for wpa_supplicant.conf, the init script for net.wlan0 is not going to function. 

Hope that helps, I am running out of ideas.

----------

## divago

thanks for your help

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

> module is normally best for things like wireless drivers, because there are times you want to pass specific arguments when you load the module - if it's a built-in, you have to do this with a kernel command-line setting. For example, on my iwlagn machine, Wireless-N is very unreliable, however this driver supports disabling Wireless-N. So I can do modprobe iwlagn 11n_disable=y and have it just run in B/G mode. Maybe you want to play with aircrack-ng, and to do so you need to load the ath5k driver with specific parameters in order to make it enter "promiscuous mode". 

 

Oh. ok.

i'll compile like a module then  :Smile: 

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> if you want something a bit more "lean", check out wicd - it is what i normally use. 
> 
> However in this case, if you look at wpa_supplicant, it is still failing to authenticate to the AP - I honestly do not have an immediate answer, it is not obvious to me from the output.

 i used wicd with my eeepc and i got some problems; btw, NM does'nt work at all in my eeepc so...  :Smile: 

in my laptop, NM work fine; but i'd like to connect using init.d scripts when i connect to net i know

btw, now even my connection at work does'nt work anymore x_x

i was used to connect with wpa_supplicant with this configuration:

conf.d/net

```

 modules_eth0=( "wpa_supplicant")

 wpa_supplicant_eth0="-Dwired" # For generic wired

# ETH0

 config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

 dhcpcd_eth0="-N"

```

wpa_supplicant

```

network={

        key_mgmt=IEEE8021X

        eap=PEAP

        phase1="peaplabel=1"

        phase2="auth=MSCHAPV2"

        identity="XXXXXX"

        password="YYYYYYY"

        priority=6

        }

```

x_x

i had to switch to NM or i can't work ;_;

where's the problem?

 :Sad: 

as soon as possible i try to manually start wpa on eth0 and check for errors...

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also, you said you wish to connect to "Uairless-di-Fastuebb", however from your .conf that looks to be the *second* one, and also appears to be using WPA and not WEP. 
> 
> For WPA, all you should need is this:
> ...

 Ok.

so i need to remove/comment it from conf.d/net?

i'm a bit confused x_x

Edit 

ok this is the error output

```

# wpa_supplicant -Dwired -i eth0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf 

Associated with 01:80:c2:00:00:03

CTRL-EVENT-EAP-STARTED EAP authentication started

CTRL-EVENT-EAP-PROPOSED-METHOD vendor=0 method=25

CTRL-EVENT-EAP-METHOD EAP vendor 0 method 25 (PEAP) selected

CTRL-EVENT-EAP-PEER-CERT depth=1 subject='/C=IT/ST=Lazio/L=Roma/O=Postecom S.p.A./OU=Netsecurity/CN=CAparacetamolo2/emailAddress=netsecurity@postecom.it'

CTRL-EVENT-EAP-PEER-CERT depth=1 subject='/C=IT/ST=Lazio/L=Roma/O=Postecom S.p.A./OU=Netsecurity/CN=CAparacetamolo2/emailAddress=netsecurity@postecom.it'

CTRL-EVENT-EAP-PEER-CERT depth=0 subject='/C=IT/ST=Lazio/O=Postecom S.p.A./OU=Netsecurity/CN=paracetamolo2.cs.poste.it/emailAddress=netsecurity@postecom.it'

CTRL-EVENT-EAP-PEER-CERT depth=0 subject='/C=IT/ST=Lazio/O=Postecom S.p.A./OU=Netsecurity/CN=paracetamolo2.cs.poste.it/emailAddress=netsecurity@postecom.it'

SSL: SSL3 alert: write (local SSL3 detected an error):fatal:decrypt error

OpenSSL: openssl_handshake - SSL_connect error:04091068:rsa routines:INT_RSA_VERIFY:bad signature

OpenSSL: pending error: error:1408D07B:SSL routines:SSL3_GET_KEY_EXCHANGE:bad signature

CTRL-EVENT-EAP-FAILURE EAP authentication failed

```

btw, with NM i connect correctly, so username/password is correct... x_x

----------

## divago

Hi all

i changed topic name 'cause now i got a different problem BUT it's all linked together so i don't whanna start a new topic  :Smile: 

i bought a new router so i made some little change to conf.d/net scripts but still wpa does'nt work

i did this change to wpa_supplicant.conf:

```

ap_scan=1

#ap_scan=0

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=root

network={

        key_mgmt=IEEE8021X

        eap=PEAP

        phase1="peaplabel=1"

        phase2="auth=MSCHAPV2"

        identity="fcavallin"

        password="MySecurePassword"

        priority=6

        }

network={

        ssid="Senzafili"

        scan_ssid=1

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        psk="AnotherSecurePassword"

        priority=2

        }

```

and launched manually wpa_supplicant with this command:

```

# wpa_supplicant -Dwext -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

Trying to associate with 74:ea:3a:bc:be:a0 (SSID='Senzafili' freq=2452 MHz)

Associated with 74:ea:3a:bc:be:a0

CTRL-EVENT-EAP-STARTED EAP authentication started

CTRL-EVENT-EAP-FAILURE EAP authentication failed

Authentication with 74:ea:3a:bc:be:a0 timed out.

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00 reason=0

```

(it loop the "authentication failed" message...)

password is correct, 'cause i connect without problem with Network Manager

still, even my eth0 configuration for work does'nt work anymore (and i did'nt change anything)

only things i changed is an emerge -upv wpa_supplicant to get newest version

why i can't use wpa_supplicant anymore??

----------

## divago

hi all, me again, hoping for someone to help me  :Smile: 

now i used the -d option to get extra debug info

this the results, but honestly i really don't know the problem

the main problem is, ofc, i could'nt connect anymore to wired lan at work ant this is the main problem x_x

btw, it could be tied 'cause wired (at work) and wireless (at home) get same results (authentication failure, dunno why... maybe they canged something in wpa_supplicant sintax??)

here's the debug; it's "cutted" to 200 lines 'cause thereafter it goes loop with the "new scan" results...

```

Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ap_scan=1

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group='root'

Priority group 6

   id=0 ssid=''

Priority group 2

   id=1 ssid='Senzafili'

WEXT: cfg80211-based driver detected

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=22 WE(source)=21 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf flags 0x0

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 00:24:2c:16:b3:41

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

RSN: flushing PMKID list in the driver

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

Using existing control interface directory.

ctrl_interface_group=0 (from group name 'root')

Added interface wlan0

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=8

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=9):

     53 65 6e 7a 61 66 69 6c 69                        Senzafili       

Starting AP scan for specific SSID(s)

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 5 seconds

EAPOL: disable timer tick

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=8

Received 4033 bytes of scan results (10 BSSes)

BSS: Start scan result update 1

BSS: Add new id 0 BSSID 74:ea:3a:bc:be:a0 SSID 'Senzafili'

BSS: Add new id 1 BSSID 00:1d:8b:47:88:a8 SSID 'Uairless-di-Fastuebb'

BSS: Add new id 2 BSSID 5c:33:8e:0f:85:a4 SSID 'Alice-35898276'

BSS: Add new id 3 BSSID 00:1d:8b:49:2d:60 SSID 'FASTWEB-1-001D8B492D60'

BSS: Add new id 4 BSSID 00:1c:a2:c9:d7:f0 SSID 'Alice-18113139'

BSS: Add new id 5 BSSID 00:22:6b:ff:f0:cd SSID 'DaViDo'

BSS: Add new id 6 BSSID 00:03:6f:3d:06:4f SSID ''

BSS: Add new id 7 BSSID 00:1b:2f:aa:52:d0 SSID 'NETGEAR'

BSS: Add new id 8 BSSID 00:0c:f6:2f:fc:19 SSID 'Sitecom'

BSS: Add new id 9 BSSID 00:1c:10:91:4f:01 SSID 'linksys'

New scan results available

Selecting BSS from priority group 6

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

0: 74:ea:3a:bc:be:a0 ssid='Senzafili' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

1: 00:1d:8b:47:88:a8 ssid='Uairless-di-Fastuebb' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

2: 5c:33:8e:0f:85:a4 ssid='Alice-35898276' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

3: 00:1d:8b:49:2d:60 ssid='FASTWEB-1-001D8B492D60' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

4: 00:1c:a2:c9:d7:f0 ssid='Alice-18113139' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

5: 00:22:6b:ff:f0:cd ssid='DaViDo' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x10

   skip - SSID mismatch

6: 00:03:6f:3d:06:4f ssid='' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID not known

7: 00:1b:2f:aa:52:d0 ssid='NETGEAR' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

8: 00:0c:f6:2f:fc:19 ssid='Sitecom' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

9: 00:1c:10:91:4f:01 ssid='linksys' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

Try to find non-WPA AP

0: 74:ea:3a:bc:be:a0 ssid='Senzafili' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   selected non-WPA AP 74:ea:3a:bc:be:a0 ssid='Senzafili'

Trying to associate with 74:ea:3a:bc:be:a0 (SSID='Senzafili' freq=2452 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_wext_associate

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

wpa_driver_wext_set_psk

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=8

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b04 len=12

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=17

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8c08 len=47

AssocResp IE wireless event - hexdump(len=39): 01 08 82 84 8b 0c 12 96 18 24 32 04 30 48 60 6c dd 09 00 03 7f 01 01 00 00 ff 7f dd 0a 00 03 7f 04 01 00 00 00 40 00

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20

Wireless event: new AP: 74:ea:3a:bc:be:a0

Association info event

resp_ies - hexdump(len=39): 01 08 82 84 8b 0c 12 96 18 24 32 04 30 48 60 6c dd 09 00 03 7f 01 01 00 00 ff 7f dd 0a 00 03 7f 04 01 00 00 00 40 00

State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

Associated to a new BSS: BSSID=74:ea:3a:bc:be:a0

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Associated with 74:ea:3a:bc:be:a0

WPA: Association event - clear replay counter

WPA: Clear old PTK

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: enable timer tick

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

EAP: EAP entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state IDLE

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

Cancelling scan request

EAPOL: startWhen --> 0

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: txStart

TX EAPOL: dst=74:ea:3a:bc:be:a0

RX EAPOL from 74:ea:3a:bc:be:a0

Setting authentication timeout: 70 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: Received EAP-Packet frame

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state RESTART

EAP: EAP entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state IDLE

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state AUTHENTICATING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state REQUEST

EAPOL: getSuppRsp

EAP: EAP entering state RECEIVED

EAP: Received EAP-Request id=186 method=1 vendor=0 vendorMethod=0

EAP: EAP entering state IDENTITY

CTRL-EVENT-EAP-STARTED EAP authentication started

EAP: EAP-Request Identity data - hexdump_ascii(len=0):

EAP: using real identity - hexdump_ascii(len=9):

     66 63 61 76 61 6c 6c 69 6e                        fcavallin       

EAP: EAP entering state SEND_RESPONSE

EAP: EAP entering state IDLE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state RESPONSE

EAPOL: txSuppRsp

TX EAPOL: dst=74:ea:3a:bc:be:a0

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state RECEIVE

RX EAPOL from 74:ea:3a:bc:be:a0

EAPOL: Received EAP-Packet frame

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state REQUEST

EAPOL: getSuppRsp

EAP: EAP entering state RECEIVED

EAP: Received EAP-Failure

EAP: EAP entering state FAILURE

CTRL-EVENT-EAP-FAILURE EAP authentication failed

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state HELD

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state FAIL

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

EAPOL authentication completed unsuccessfully

Setting authentication timeout: 2 sec 0 usec

Authentication with 74:ea:3a:bc:be:a0 timed out.

Added BSSID 74:ea:3a:bc:be:a0 into blacklist

wpa_driver_wext_disassociate

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

State: ASSOCIATED -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan for wildcard SSID

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 30 seconds

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20

Wireless event: new AP: 00:00:00:00:00:00

Disassociation notification

Added BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 into blacklist

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00 reason=0

Disconnect event - remove keys

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

State: SCANNING -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=8

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=8

Scan results did not fit - trying larger buffer (8192 bytes)

Received 5742 bytes of scan results (14 BSSes)

BSS: Start scan result update 2

BSS: Add new id 10 BSSID 00:03:6f:3d:06:4d SSID ''

BSS: Add new id 11 BSSID 00:21:96:28:4a:c8 SSID 'FASTWEB-1-002196284AC0'

BSS: Add new id 12 BSSID 00:16:01:e6:bb:a8 SSID 'AirStation'

BSS: Add new id 13 BSSID 00:03:6f:3d:06:4c SSID 'FASTWEB00036F3D0644'
```

please, somebody help me  :Smile: 

----------

## cach0rr0

I'll have to have a good hard think about the wireless one

but for wired, there isn't really any need to try and mess with wpa_supplicant

If you want to manage it via init scripts, add this:

```

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

```

to your /etc/conf.d/net, and whenever you want to start your wired networking, /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

if you're happy to type a few commands to manually bring up eth0

```

ifconfig eth0 up

dhcpcd eth0

```

There just shouldn't be any reason wired doesn't work with the above steps, unless for some reason dhcpcd is an older build that is incompatible with your current kernel OR there are still pieces of networkmanager cruft left on this box that are causing problems (it tends to try and do a complete takeover, and redo things in a less than transparent fashion - this is why I eventually got rid of it)

----------

